# iPad 2



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Who made the jump here to the iPad 2? I was looking at them last night. They are certainly thinner and lighter than the first version. Not sure about anything else. I know the prices on the version 1 are dropping big time.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I have the original iPad and don't see the need to upgrade to the iPad 2. I dint need the cameras. The 2 isn't much slimmer or lighter. The 2 is faster for games and a little faster to process GarageBand stuff but the original is still quite capable. I'm waiting for iPad 3 at least before I consider an upgrade. That being said the iPad 2 is probably the way to go if you don't already own an iPad.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm with you captain. I have the original iPad. The improvements would have to be more significant for me to consider upgrading. I'm perfectly happy with my iPad.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

If you are buying new, there isn't much point in buying an older version.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I recently bought the 32 GB iPad 2 (didn't have the original). I really, really like it. I rarely do anything but surf the web on my laptop and the iPad is just so much more convenient in every way. Plus, the wealth of music/guitar apps is simply astounding. I've already downloaded and use TabsFinder, GigBook Pro, Pocket RTA, Guitar Toolkit, Amplitube, Premier Guitar magazine (FREE!!) and a few others. I use it a lot during rehearsals and, when we start gigging, will definitely have it on stage. Interestingly, every one of my iPhone apps works perfectly on the iPad 2, though the graphics aren't as sharp as the iPad versions. I didn't buy it for the Facetime application but will use it this week to do a complete video inventory of all my music gear and other household belongings for insurance purposes. Video resolution on this thing is very impressive as is the performance. I really don't know how I got along without it now that I've been using it for a couple of weeks. Five stars from me!!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Big Daddy, thanks for pointing out that Premier Guitar was available for iPad. Just downloaded it and found a ton of articles I want to read. Awesome app.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I love my ipad (mark 1). I got lucky and bought a used one from a student who just 'needed' the latest and such got a 32GB for $375! Crazy good price. I have a ton of apps and the music stuff is amazing. I actually am getting together with a few other owners of these devices and we're going to 'jam' with them!!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Hey Big Daddy, thanks for pointing out that Premier Guitar was available for iPad. Just downloaded it and found a ton of articles I want to read. Awesome app.


No problem. Love reading it from cover to cover too.

Bd


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I'm with you captain. I have the original iPad. The improvements would have to be more significant for me to consider upgrading. I'm perfectly happy with my iPad.


Me too. But when my and my husbands phones are elligible for upgrade we will be jumping to the iPhone.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Stickin to our Ipad1 there just isn't enough difference really to make that much to do about nothing, however we did upgrade our dinasour flip phones ( according to our daughter they were dinasours ) to the Iphone4 and got iurselfs all the bells and whistles for such a great deal we are turning off our housephone eventually.
Now getting back to the Ipad2 well I don't really need the camera on both sides and the speed and graphics aren't that much more siginficant to notice and the original thickness well do I really need soemthing thinner, no so it just didn't make that big of a deal to me and we went with the 64 GB so we have tons of room to play with, so we are happy to stay where we are I guess some folks will be looking at the new Blackberry Playbook looks like a rival match for the Iphone Ipad.ship


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

when the originals came out I bought one for my wife. She just told me mine (version 2) is on its way 

I told her I wanted the Ipad for work - to keep all my photos of my work (which I use to show new customers options) and also take video walk arounds of my stuff, and photos. Saves me carrying my 17" Macbook pro to the shop and to customer's homes.

I also am interested in using it for guitar stuff... have to look at the apps store for ideas!

AJC


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ajcoholic said:


> when the originals came out I bought one for my wife. She just told me mine (version 2) is on its way
> 
> I told her I wanted the Ipad for work - to keep all my photos of my work (which I use to show new customers options) and also take video walk arounds of my stuff, and photos. Saves me carrying my 17" Macbook pro to the shop and to customer's homes.
> 
> ...


The first app you will need is the GC app, which should be available through the iTunes store within a week or so


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The first app you will need is the GC app, which should be available through the iTunes store within a week or so


Looking forward to this!!

Sent from my iPad 2


----------

